# Cheap fake plants/Vines



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me a good place to buy cheap fake plants and vines? 

Would i be right to assume that given a wash over there wouldnt be anything nasty on them? non toxic type thingys?:lol2:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

ebay.
pound land
range


----------



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Think we have a 'Range' locally, will track it down tomorrow, cheers.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunelm as well.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

walked past a charity shop today selling very large silk reefs sort of thing for £1.50 looks great in my viv, just have a look in charity shops and pound shops:2thumb:


----------



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

lol just googled "The Range" in ipswich and turns out Dunelm is next door! so will check both out tomorrow.


----------



## gemma_mkn (Dec 9, 2008)

wilkinsons i picked up massive long silk ivy for £2.50


----------



## seaMonkey (Mar 29, 2009)

Will check out wilcos too. :2thumb:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

i tried wilky's but had no luck. b&q no longer do artificial plants tbh i took me a week or 2 to find what i needed. although i managed to get silk ivy a couple of years back at morrisons i wnt pay pet shop prices:bash:


----------

